#  Krankenpflege >   keine finanz. Hilfe für die Pflege bei Demenz-Kranke? >

## Maunki

Hallo zusammen,<br>
<br>
ich bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe dass mir weitergeholfen werden kann.<br>
Also, ich habe vor wenigen Monaten erfahren dass meine Mutter an 
Alzheimer-Demenz erkrankt ist. So wie es mir der Arzt beschrieben hat 
kann man nicht sagen wie schnell sich diese Krankheit verschlimmert. Sie
 soll noch im Anfangsstadium sein. Ich helfe ihr im Haushalt z. B. bei 
der Wäsche sowie beim Putzen der Wohnung weil sie einfach damit 
überfordert scheint.<br>
Ihre Medikamente müssen hergerichtet und die Einnahme überwacht werden.Seit kurzen merkt sie nachts nicht wenn sie auf die Toilette muss.Auf Anfrage bei der KK ob es für häusliche Unterstützung Pflegegeld gibt, sagte man mir die Pflegestufe erhalte meine Mutter nur wenn sie eine Grundpflege von mind. 45 Min. täglich braucht. Meine Mutter kann sich jedoch sehr gut alleine waschen, pflegen sowie ihre Zähne alleine putzen und sich alleine anziehen. Für meine häusliche Hilfe würde ihr keine Pflegestufe bzw. finanzielle Hilfe zustehen. Mein Problem ist,&nbsp; dass ich mit meiner Mutter regelmässig zum Arzt fahren muss sowie kontrollieren muss ob bei ihr zuhause alles passt (z. B. Herd ausgeschaltet, Wasser zugedreht usw.), Wäsche und Haushalt. Es wird ja immer mehr. Ich wohne in der selben Stadt jedoch nicht im gleichen Haus. Ich bin alleinerziehend mit 2 Kindern und auf mein Einkommen angewiesen. Würde ich jedoch finanz. Unterstützung bekommen wäre ich sofort bereit meine bisherige Arbeitszeit zu kürzen um mehr für meine Mutter dazusein. Ich weis nicht wie es weiter gehen soll da meine Mutter immer mehr Zeit in Anspruch nimmt und meine Hilfe braucht. Wer weiss Rat?<br><br>Ich danke im Voraus<br>LG Maunki

----------


## feli

Seit der Pflegereform 2008 erhalten  erstmals auch Personen, die noch keine Pflegestufe erreichen mit der Pflegestufe 0 eine  finanzielle Unterstützung, wenn ihre Alltagskompetenz nachweisbar  eingeschränkt ist. Dies können Menschen mit Demenz, geistig Behinderte  und psychisch Kranke sein. Die Sätze liegen bei 100 bzw. 200 Euro pro  Monat. 
Es ist günstig ein Pflegetagebuch zu führen in dem aufgelistet wird, welche Leistungen erbracht wurden und wo genau die Einschränkungen des Pflegebedürftigen liegen.
Zudem sollte man vorher am besten beim Psychiater oder Neurologen mit dem Patienten gewesen sein, damit die Erkrankung dokumentiert ist und der Krankheitszustand dokumentiert wurde. 
Der Vorteil der Pflegestufe 0 liegt darin, daß die Verhinderungspflege abgerufen werden kann.
So ein Pflegetagebuch sollte den Zeitraum von 14 Tagen umfassen. 
Es werden nur Leistungen erbracht, wenn die Pflege eine bestimmte Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.
Das heißt man bekommt die Leistungen nicht auf Vorschuß, weil die Krankheit sich verschlechtern kann, sondern
die geforderte Stundenzahl muß real erbracht worden sein. 
Bei Arbeitnehmern die über 30 Stunden pro Woche arbeiten gehen, werden keine Beiträge zur Rentenversicherung erstattet, weil der Gesetzgeber davon ausgeht, daß die Pflege dann nicht leistbar ist. 
Das Ganze schimpft sich nicht Pflegestufe 0 sondern Zusätzliche Betreuungsleistungen bei eingeschränkter Alltagskompetenz (§ 45a, b). 
Die eingeschränkte Alltagskompetenz muß ebenfalls aus den Leistungen, die man erbracht hat ersichtlich sein. 
Wenn Du mal unter dem Begriff Pflegestufe 0 googlest wirst Du sicherlich Informationen dazu finden. 
Du mußt denen schon nachweisen, wo die Probleme des alten Menschen liegen und bei welchen Tätigkeiten genau Hilfe benötigt wird, damit Leistungen erbracht werden können. 
Was kann Deine Mama nicht mehr und wo mußt Du tätig werden. 
Die meißten zählen Haushaltstätigkeiten wie Putzen, Einkaufen, Wäsche waschen auf.
Darum geht es aber nicht, daß eine Haushaltshilfe bezahlt werden soll.
Die Pflege des alten Menschen soll gewährleistet sein.
Dazu gehört, daß er zb. regelmäßig ißt und trinkt , die Nase putzt und zur Toilette geht. Es geht nicht darum, daß eine Putz- oder Haushaltshilfe bezahlt wird, damit der Haushalt in Ordnung ist. 
Das würde man mit einer Putzhilfe, und einem Lieferdienst der Geschäftes regeln können, oder  zb.mit Essen auf Rädern. CLICK 
Die meißten machen leider den Fehler,daß sie reine Haushaltsleistungen die viel Arbeit machen aufzählen.  
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------


## josie

Hallo Maunki!
Feli hat dir schon alles sehr gut erklärt, bei euch sind es also eher folgende Leistungen, die Du aufführen solltest:  

> Ihre Medikamente müssen hergerichtet und die Einnahme überwacht  werden.Seit kurzen merkt sie nachts nicht wenn sie auf die Toilette  muss.
>  Mein Problem ist,&nbsp; dass ich mit meiner Mutter regelmässig zum  Arzt fahren muss sowie kontrollieren muss ob bei ihr zuhause alles passt  (z. B. Herd ausgeschaltet, Wasser zugedreht usw.),

 Beim Medikamente richten und Einnahme überwachen ist wichtig, wie oft sie am Tag Medikamente einnehmen muß, also morgens, mittags, abends, z.Nacht und daß Du dann jedesmal hinfahren mußt.
LG Josie

----------


## DiademaPflege

Hallo zusammen, 
schaut mal hier... hier sind die Neuerungen für die finanziellen Mitteln bei Demenzkranken genau erklärt. Der Blog der Diadema Pflege aus Osnabrück hat ständig solche interessanten Berichte. Unbedingt dranbleiben!  Mehr Geld für Demenzkranke | Diadema Pflege

----------


## conny63

Es ist doch schon traurig, daß ein Demenzkranker keine Pflegestufe bekommt. So ein Kranker muß den ganzen Tag überwacht werden. Und das ist hart. Mein Vater läuft zum Beispiel weg und dann suchen erst einmal ein paar Leute. Das kann am Tag sein und auch in der Nacht. Aber wichtig ist bei der Pflegestufe nur, wie viel Zeit zum kämmen,duschen,waschen und Zähne putzen benötigt wird. Und das sind nicht die reellen Zeiten, sondern vorgegebene von der Pflegekasse. Wer kann für 100-200 Euro den ganzen Monat zu Hause bleiben? Lachhaft und immer die Angst, das etwas passiert.

----------


## MichaelRRR

Ich kann deine Sorgen, Ängste und Wut vollkommen nachvollziehen.
Die Idee mit dem Pflegetagebuch ist gar nicht so schlecht und da du ja allereinerziehend mit zwei Kindern + Job bist, ist das ganze Überwachen der Medikamente, etc pp sicher anstrengend. 
Dir wurden ja einige Anlaufstellen genannt, ich würde aber noch einmal bei der Krankenkasse in Bezug auf das was Feli sagte nachhaken. Kann ja nicht sein, dass du mit einem 'ne' angespeist wirst. 
Alles Gute

----------


## hansel13

Hallo Maunki,
momentan ist es noch recht schwierig, so etwas anerkannt zu bekommen. In Zukunft dürfte es jedoch erheblich leichter werden. Momentan wird der Pflegebegriff ja ganz neu definiert. In Zukunft werden dann psychische bzw. psychosoziale Komponenten mit in die Bewertung einfließen. 
Du solltest auf jeden Fall dran bleiben. Spätestens, wenn 2017 die sogenannten Pflegegrade kommen, wird es auch weitere Hilfe für Demenzkranke geben. Hier schon mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack. (Ist aber alles halt noch in der Planung) Die neuen Pflegegrade 
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg

----------


## juno

HiIch persönlich kann dir da nicht wirklich Tips gegeben, aber du kannst ja mal auf dieser Seite vorbei schauen, dort findet man einiges an guten Informationen und kann auch kostenlos dort anrufen und sich beraten lassen. Das habe ich auch gemacht als mein Vater pflegebedürftig wurde und ich nicht wusste wo hinten und wo vorne war.Kompetente Beratung hilft einem über die großen Hürden.Liebe Grüße Juno

----------

